# Materne/Elementari - Schools in Rome



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

Having already had some incredibly good advice from this forum, I once again turn to you for advice, this time regarding Scuole Materne and Scuole Elementari in Monteverde Vecchio and the Trieste quartieri of Rome.

I've found lots of names and numbers of public schools in these areas but as we're not moving back until the end of June, and as the date of iscrizione is far gone, I think we also have to seriously consider private schools, though not international ones as they are a bit out of our budget. 

So, the question is, does anyone know of any private Catholic or Montessori or Steiner or other schools in the Trieste/Africano or Monteverde Vecchio areas of Rome, that they could recommend or advise on?

Once again, a huge thanks for taking time to read this post and I do hope you can help!

xxx


----------

